# AAPA -Anti Animal Protection Agency



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey guys

I have set up a Facebook page called AAPA - Anti Animal Protection Agency...

It's basically to share the goings on of the APA and to show that we (exotic keepers) do not agree with what their doing...

It's only a start, letting people know what Animal protection agency are upto, what they are planning, and such likes....

I know to some this may seem like a daft idea and will not result in anything, but I'm not willing to sit back and watch my Passion, Career, Hobby be destroyed by anyone...

So if you feel the same please join... Anti Animal Protection Agency | Facebook

Thank you for your time...


----------



## amiz (Feb 18, 2009)

Are u the same guy planning a email drop on them at 9 tonight


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so just liked you on facebook but now how do i find you (do not use facebook that much but will for this :lol2


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Way to go - big mouth! :whistling2:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

amiz said:


> Are u the same guy planning a email drop on them at 9 tonight


No, sorry


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the likes!


----------



## gafro (Nov 6, 2010)

I've commented on nearly every post on there but they have all been deleted


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

gafro said:


> I've commented on nearly every post on there but they have all been deleted


mine too ... it seems they only like comments along the lines of "oh i love what you are doing , here have my first born child"


----------

